# [vitualbox]Demande CONFIG_IOMMU_SUPPORT mais..(résolu)

## gglaboussole

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai remarqué dans mes log d emerge que virtualbox-modules rencontre une erreur au set up (mais qui ne l'empeche pas de compiler ni ma machine virtuelle de fonctionner) à propos de la config de mon kernel

```

Checking for suitable kernel configuration options...

ERROR (setup)

  CONFIG_IOMMU_SUPPORT:    is not set when it should be.

  CONFIG_DMAR:    is not set when it should be.

  CONFIG_PCI_STUB:    is not set when it should be.

WARN (setup)

Please check to make sure these options are set correctly.

Failure to do so may cause unexpected problems.

```

Pas de soucis pour activer CONFIG_DMAR et CONFIG_PCI_STUB, en revanche CONFIG_IOMMU_SUPPORT est introuvable...

Voilà pour mon kernel 3.0.3 la liste exhaustive des options relatives à IOMMU :

```

CONFIG_GART_IOMMU=y

# CONFIG_CALGARY_IOMMU is not set

# CONFIG_AMD_IOMMU is not set

CONFIG_IOMMU_HELPER=y

# CONFIG_IOMMU_API is not set

# CONFIG_IOMMU_STRESS is not set

```

Je précise que mon cpu est intel i7-920 .... volià, si quelqu'un à une idée   :Smile: 

Merci d'avance

----------

## guilc

Oui, cette option apparait dans le noyau... 3.1  :Wink: 

Ceci dit, ces 3 options dans le noyau, tu n'en as besoin QUE si tu souhaites utiliser la nouvelle fonction de PCI passthrough, feature liée au nouveau module kernel virtualbox "vboxpci". Si tu ne souhaite pas utiliser cette fonction, tu peux simplement ignorer ce message donc !

Il y a plus d'infos dans le manuel virtualbox : http://www.virtualbox.org/manual/ch09.html#pcipassthrough

----------

## gglaboussole

Merci guilc   :Wink: 

Je ne crois pas en effet que j'en ai l'utilité vu l'usage que je fais de ma virtualbox , c'est le ERROR qui ne me plaisait pas   :Laughing: 

----------

